# Cherry Shrimp: the Aquatic Rabbit



## Corywm (Jan 18, 2011)

One of the more satisfying aspects of the aquarium hobby is breeding. Keeping aquatic animals can be enjoyable, but when you get to the point that you are able to see generations spawn from the handful that you bought from a tank at your local pet store, this can become quite gratifying. Various fish are known for their ease of breeding, while others are known for their difficulty. One that may surprise you is the Cherry Shrimp. Our article today will cover not only what you need to know to keep this pet alive, but will also help you to get them to breed like rabbits! Continue reading “Cherry Shrimp: the Aquatic Rabbit.” »


----------



## aquaticsnerd (Jan 29, 2011)

Good article. I just bought some over the weekend.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

same here. i just bought some to put in a 2.5g tank and i cant wait to see what will happen.


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

Me too. Just got 30 and received them April Fools and I converted my 10g QT to a cherry red shrimp tank!

They are too small to add to my main tank with mollies, blue ram, and dwarf gourami. Will wait till they get bigger.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I keep RCS and CRS. Just got my Crystals breeding as of a few weeks ago. My RCS have been breeding for months, i have maybe 40 full grown and an coundless number of juvies, the females are berried all the time. If anyone lives in NYC and wants RCS shoot me a PM and ide be more than happy to sell them to u for 1$ each.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't know what I'm doing wrong! I've got males and females in my tank, but they aren't breeding! The females did have yellow saddles, but the saddles have now turned brown/black. (They never got any eggs). I got 2 berried females from the LFS but have only seen 1 since I brought them home. She still has her eggs under her swimmeretts.

The only think I can think of is the Nitrate level. It's always higher in my tank because we are on well water. The Nitrate level is higher coming right out of the tap. I put some live plants in the tank to help, but they are still on the high end of safe - low end of dangerous. All the fish, ADF's and shrimp seem to be healthy.... they just aren't breeding... 

(Also... if any of them die, they turn pink right? It's not like I would miss a bunch of them dying would I? Do they eat each other that fast?)


----------

